# Atlantic Palace - Atlantic City NJ



## Miss Marty (Mar 15, 2016)

Anyone have any information on the following

Atlantic Palace (#5302) Atlantic City,  NJ  or
FantaSea Resorts at Atlantic Palace (#D676) 

Each suite features a kitchen or kitchenette & whirlpool tub. Some units also have a dishwasher, washer, dryer. They do not include a stove.

Where is their parking lot  
Parking fee is $6.42 per night.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 17, 2016)

*Atlantic Palace FantaSea Resorts*

_
Atlantic Palace is located at 60 North Maine Avenue 
at the world famous boardwalk in Atlantic City, NJ_

The Welcome Center is located on the 2nd floor and can be accessed from the walk through in the lobby that leads to the back of the building. Take the elevator or stairs to the 2nd floor. The Welcome Center is on the left side from that entranceway.

The parking garage is currently undergoing renovations now through Spring 2016. Alternate parking is available on the surface lot next to the resort. Some of the common areas may be affected and subject to related sounds during the week (Monday to Friday).


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 17, 2016)

Managed by Bluegreen

https://www.bluegreenvacations.com/resorts/nj/atlantic-palace


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 17, 2016)

I thought blue green lost the management contract and now it has both blue green and non blue green units as indicated by the two rci numbers.  They even removed the bluegreen name from the one code.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 17, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> I thought blue green lost the management contract and now it has both blue green and non blue green units as indicated by the two rci numbers.  They even removed the bluegreen name from the one code.



I have been a Bluegreen owner for 7-8 years and it has always been like this, both BG and non BG units. 
And when you go in the lobby I believe there is Bluegreen signage but I could be wrong. It has been several years since I visited. 

The Bluegreen units had all been renovated and that was not the case with the other units hence the mixed reviews. 

Bluegreen Club Associate Resorts
Club Associate Resorts were not originally developed by Bluegreen, but are included in the resort portfolio to expand the choices available to Bluegreen owners in a variety of attractive vacation destinations. Most Club Associate Resorts have limited availability; therefore we recommend early reservations to increase chances of availability.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 17, 2016)

http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/business/what-s-old-is-new-again-at-atlantic-palace-time/article_61212fdc-b31e-11e4-9289-a334d3756405.html

According to this article Fantasea develeped the building in 1987.  They sold the the building to Bluegreen in 2008, who managed the resort until the end of 2014.  In 2015 Fantasea took back over.  When Bluegreen managed, I heard they also made sure Bluegreen owners got the renovated rooms.  I don't know if that is still the case.


----------



## Art4th (Mar 20, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> According to this article Fantasea develeped the building in 1987.  They sold the the building to Bluegreen in 2008, who managed the resort until the end of 2014.  In 2015 Fantasea took back over.  When Bluegreen managed, I heard they also made sure Bluegreen owners got the renovated rooms.  I don't know if that is still the case.



This is correct. I go to Atlantic Palace frequently (I'm there now). The building is once again being managed by Fantasea Resorts and all the BG signage has been replaced. 

There are actually four different entities under one roof. There are BG units, Fantasea units, Royal Suites units (weeks based TS) and privately owned units.

Renovations to rooms, the parking garage and the 3rd floor (exercise room, game room, sauna, steam room) are currently underway.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 20, 2016)

*Atlantic Palace in Atlantic City New Jersey*

Do  owners get any bonus time 
at reduced rate at Atlantic Palace?

How much are the annual maintenance fees 
for Studios, One Bedrooms, Two Bedrooms?


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 20, 2016)

tschwa2 said:


> http://www.pressofatlanticcity.com/business/what-s-old-is-new-again-at-atlantic-palace-time/article_61212fdc-b31e-11e4-9289-a334d3756405.html
> 
> According to this article Fantasea develeped the building in 1987.  They sold the the building to Bluegreen in 2008, who managed the resort until the end of 2014.  In 2015 Fantasea took back over.  When Bluegreen managed, I heard they also made sure Bluegreen owners got the renovated rooms.  I don't know if that is still the case.



I imagine because BG was paying for the renovations to the rooms they owned. 


Art4th said:


> This is correct. I go to Atlantic Palace frequently (I'm there now). The building is once again being managed by Fantasea Resorts and all the BG signage has been replaced.
> 
> There are actually four different entities under one roof. There are BG units, Fantasea units, Royal Suites units (weeks based TS) and privately owned units.
> 
> Renovations to rooms, the parking garage and the 3rd floor (exercise room, game room, sauna, steam room) are currently underway.


Interesting. Thanks. I was there March 2013 for Restaurant Week staying at the Wyndham. We stopped by and they showed us the renovated rooms.


----------



## Miss Marty (Aug 30, 2016)

*Atantic City: How to search for deeds, mortgages, etc*

*
Atlantic County Office of the County Clerk*

Click here to access PUBLIC records ONLINE.
http://atlanticcountyclerk.org/public-records/online-search/

For the original web-browser only search, 
click non windows os search 

Next click Public Search and Accept
Log In ID GUEST no password needed

Last-Name First-Name (e.g., Smith Al), Company Name
Use no commas between the First and Last Names

Enter name, etc. then search 
Search Results and Documents
Get Image - View PDF - Save


----------



## dvc2012 (Mar 23, 2021)

Opening this up five years later to see what has changed. Is Bluegreen still involved in this property? Why are there still two Resort IDs for this on RCI? One mentions Fantasea, the other doesn't? Is one going to have better rooms than the other?


----------



## Ernie McClellan (Aug 10, 2021)

Bluegreen is still involved. Looks like they own a block of units, and formerly managed the place. FantaSea (original developer) is back in charge now. They are the biggest non-casino people in Atlantic City. Like you, I am curious to know the difference in units. I have read that Both Bluegreen and FantaSea have renovated rooms, but they seemed to be on separate programs....

#Following


----------

